# What is this white flecks???? Is it mold? Dangerous?



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Either beetle eggs or cigherpes. :surprise:

No worries Huda, it's called *grain*.

Some Thoughts about Tooth and Grain ? Cigarfan.net


----------



## Moist Fanta (Nov 5, 2015)

was this a real question?


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I posted this whilst smoking it hence the urgency. After the stick I had time to research it but yes it started as a real question, as it was he first time I saw it on this particular stick and I smoke about three of the same exact stick a week.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Moist Fanta said:


> was this a real question?


You're 9 posts in on this forum, and your first order of business was to shame someone who is new to the hobby for asking a legit question?

Rude. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

If I wasn't in the middle of smoking it I would have done my due diligence and found the past posts of tooth on cigar wrappers. Being as that may be, I was in the middle of smoking it and was kind of panicked at the site of them so I asked to see if I should stop smoking the cigar or I could continue. I chose what I thought was the right plan of action for the specific situation.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Hudabear said:


> If I wasn't in the middle of smoking it I would have done my due diligence and found the past posts of tooth on cigar wrappers. Being as that may be, I was in the middle of smoking it and was kind of panicked at the site of them so I asked to see if I should stop smoking the cigar or I could continue. I chose what I thought was the right plan of action for the specific situation.


Whenever you encounter something new while smoking a stick, it can cause a panic moment.

The first time I ever encountered beatles was in the middle of a stick. Gigantic hole on the stick with something dark inside it. When I poped this dead thing out of the stick that was it for that one. (And the rest of the box I had bought that day, a box of beatle city. Of course the B&M took them back and exchanged me for a whole box even though I had smoked one. Got to love the 80s for that sort of thing)


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

gcbright said:


> Whenever you encounter something new while smoking a stick, it can cause a panic moment.
> 
> The first time I ever encountered beatles was in the middle of a stick. Gigantic hole on the stick with something dark inside it. When I poped this dead thing out of the stick that was it for that one. (And the rest of the box I had bought that day, a box of beatle city. Of course the B&M took them back and exchanged me for a whole box even though I had smoked one. Got to love the 80s for that sort of thing)


Even after @Rondo showed me the post of tooth I was still confused because it's the first time it's shown up on that specific cigar, and I've had a handful of them already from the same order. Just another learning moment.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Hudabear said:


> Even after @Rondo showed me the post of tooth I was still confused because it's the first time it's shown up on that specific cigar, and I've had a handful of them already from the same order. Just another learning moment.


The appearance of tooth is always interesting to me. You can buy a box and only notice it on some sticks and not others. You would think if it tied to the fermentation of the wrapper that it would be consistent across any particular box and yet is isn't. I guess it has something to do with how the cured leaf is processed into cigars and gets spread around as you have lots of different rollers involved in the process.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

gcbright said:


> The appearance of tooth is always interesting to me. You can buy a box and only notice it on some sticks and not others. You would think if it tied to the fermentation of the wrapper that it would be consistent across any particular box and yet is isn't. I guess it has something to do with how the cured leaf is processed into cigars and gets spread around as you have lots of different rollers involved in the process.


An interesting thing was watching the wrapper burn. Because I would see a few places on the burn edge glow brightly for a second and when the burn faded that's where the flecks showed up. So I kept watching the burn create these flecks. Pretty cool once I knew it wasn't cigarherpes lol


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

Hudabear said:


> An interesting thing was watching the wrapper burn. Because I would see a few places on the burn edge glow brightly for a second and when the burn faded that's where the flecks showed up. So I kept watching the burn create these flecks. Pretty cool once I knew it wasn't cigarherpes lol


Cigar smoking is such a guilty pleasure, I think when anyone first gets into it you are just waiting for something to go wrong and kill the buzz.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

You now have cigar AIDS, DONT PANIC!! There is a logical way to deal with any terrible situation. The smartest thing for you to do after smoking that is; sell all your possessions & empty out your bank account, then split the money with me, steal a sports car, drive to the nearest abandoned beach, live in the sports car & then spend the rest of the money enjoying the company hard drugs & prostitutes inside the now battered sports car. 

*Btw I had no idea what those flecks were either so don't feel bad for asking.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

gcbright said:


> Cigar smoking is such a guilty pleasure, I think when anyone first gets into it you are just waiting for something to go wrong and kill the buzz.


All of my +1


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Either beetle eggs or cigherpes. :surprise:
> 
> No worries Huda, it's called *grain*.
> 
> Some Thoughts about Tooth and Grain ? Cigarfan.net


Cigherpes? Hilarious :vs_laugh:


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Cigherpes hahah, needed that today.


----------



## Moist Fanta (Nov 5, 2015)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> You're 9 posts in on this forum, and your first order of business was to shame someone who is new to the hobby for asking a legit question?
> 
> Rude. :vs_unimpressed:


oh oh!! the Forum secret police/mod has spoken.

i guess thats the end for me too here. Its been fun guys!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

***


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Oops fail. How do I attach a gif?? Lol


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I give up


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hahah just kidding man, I had that one in the chamber so just had to use it haha.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

View attachment 63041


----------



## Doc Rock (Dec 26, 2006)

Hudabear said:


>


Actually, this is the result of using uncircumcised wrapper leaf that was fermented under less than hygienic conditions.

Be very worried about what you put in your mouth.

Very worried.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Well that escalated quickly.

Someone got cigar herpes and Amie is an undercover 007 forum mod now.

This thread was too eventful for me, I need to smoke


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

NormH3 said:


>


Having watched the 60's series with Adam West, I have run into helpers that really need that sort of reprimand.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

gcbright said:


> Having watched the 60's series with Adam West, I have run into helpers that really need that sort of reprimand.


I was a weekly watcher as well. As goofy as it was, they got some big stars to play the villains.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

NormH3 said:


> I was a weekly watcher as well. As goofy as it was, they got some big stars to play the villains.


Julie Newmar in leather. You didn't even need volume.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

gcbright said:


> Julie Newmar in leather. You didn't even need volume.


:ss


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

@ Hudabear Most likely common culprits for white spots on a cigar include “bloom,” or “plume,” which is a crystallization of the oils in a cigar; this is also a harmless sign that a cigar has aged, another words a good thing :smile2:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Negatron said:


> Amie is an undercover 007 forum mod now.


What can I say, I calls 'em as I sees 'em.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

The caped crusader pretending he has interest.
Boy, was I gullible.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

JDom58 said:


> @ Hudabear Most likely common culprits for white spots on a cigar include "bloom," or "plume," which is a crystallization of the oils in a cigar; this is also a harmless sign that a cigar has aged, another words a good thing :smile2:


Just an FYI, usually white spots on the wrapper is mold. Plume/bloom is usually an even distribution of crystallization. Picture honey that has crystallized or a very fine coating of chalk over the wrapper.

But, what the OP is referencing is white spots/bumps on the ash, as shown in the picture he posted. That is tooth. It comes from the burning of a wrapper that has "tooth" to it and, from what I remember, is caused by mineralization from the soil. When a cigar has tooth to it, even when it's a small grain-sized tooth, it expands when burned and becomes more pronounced.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> :ss
> 
> View attachment 63050


I remember hearing those terrible thoughts that watching Batman would make children gay. Of course my thoughts were Julie Newmar in leather, perhaps make your child go blind, but certainly not gay.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Negatron said:


> Well that escalated quickly.
> 
> Someone got cigar herpes and Amie is an undercover 007 forum mod now.
> 
> This thread was too eventful for me, I need to smoke


Don't forget that @Hudabear learned to post GIFs as well!


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Don't forget that @Hudabear learned to post GIFs as well!


I kind of cheated though. I couldn't get it on my phone (tapatalk or mobile site) so I did it from my laptop.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Hudabear said:


> I kind of cheated though. I couldn't get it on my phone (tapatalk or mobile site) so I did it from my laptop.


The revelations continue to unfold!


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

That means I've successfully uncovered the secret of the interweb.


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

MichiganSRT8 said:


>


Could we get Julie Newmar back in leather? I prefer her to him.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

gcbright said:


> Could we get Julie Newmar back in leather? I prefer her to him.


How 'bout Halle Berry?


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> How 'bout Halle Berry?


I guess I could settle for her. My second choice after Julie Newmar would of course be Eartha Kitt in black leather.

A women dressed as a cat in black leather with a whip........Does it get any better?


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

That can be arranged


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

gcbright said:


> I guess I could settle for her. My second choice after Julie Newmar would of course be Eartha Kitt in black leather.
> 
> A women dressed as a cat in black leather with a whip........Does it get any better?


Gentlemen! As an honorary "secret forum police" on this thread, I have to ask that you confine discussion of black leather, whips, and related paraphernalia to the Everything but cigars > BDSM subsection!

*leans in and squints at monitor* Hmm, on second thought. Halle Berry is unreasonably pretty!


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Gentlemen! As an honorary "secret forum police" on this thread, I have to ask that you confine discussion of black leather, whips, and related paraphernalia to the Everything but cigars > BDSM subsection!
> 
> *leans in and squints at monitor* Hmm, on second thought. Halle Berry is unreasonably pretty!


BDSM and leather section :grin2::grin2::grin2: love it hahah, cigars, leather, BDSM, catwoman, it all flows together so well haha


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Gentlemen! As an honorary "secret forum police" on this thread, I have to ask that you confine discussion of black leather, whips, and related paraphernalia to the Everything but cigars > BDSM subsection!
> 
> *leans in and squints at monitor* Hmm, on second thought. Halle Berry is unreasonably pretty!


I respectfully submit that there is, in fact, a valid cigar connection.

Exhibit A (the old brand I pretended I was smoking tonight when I removed the band from a rather brash Camacho Corojo):


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Exhibit B:

Cobie Smulders as Robin










Okay, okay. That's "Robin Scherbatsky" of _How I Met Your Mother_. But, hey, it was worth a shot.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> Exhibit B:
> 
> Cobie Smulders as Robin
> 
> ...


I am sure she would look good in black leather with a whip, but she is no Julie Newmar or Eartha Kitt.

>


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

gcbright said:


> I am sure she would look good in black leather with a whip, but she is no Julie Newmar or Eartha Kitt.
> 
> >


She sure beats the heck out of Burt Ward, though!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Burt's trying to make a comeback. 

Star Quest - IMDb


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> She sure beats the heck out of Burt Ward, though!


I so have to agree with you on that one!!


----------

